# Opinions On Aeromatic 1912 And Astroavia...



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

It's my birthday in July and I'm looking for anice watch for the missis to get me! I really like the look of Aeromatic 1912 and Astroavia makes, have really nice military pilots style to them, but has anyone had any of either? are they equal in terms of quality, or is one better than the other?

They are both made in Germany with Citizen, Miyota, ETA or Ronda movements.

I cant afford anything really expensive and usually pay around Â£40ish, but as it's my birthday I'm looking up to Â£100 or so for something really nice 

Any info, experience or opinions on these makes, or other suggestions welcome...


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

I have the Aeromatic A1286 and although I am not convinced of their history being true it does feel like good build quality and very very solid. It also claims to be 200metres water resistant although I haven't tested it this far but definitely waterproof. My one retails for around Â£150 to Â£200 but I luckily got it off ebay for around Â£30 with delivery so I was lucky.

Its not something I wear everyday but a good timekeeper and sturdy watch that I don't mind taking a few knocks.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

thedburgess said:


> . My one retails for around Â£150 to Â£200 but I luckily got it off ebay for around Â£30 with delivery


And there lies the answer, if you can get one for, up to about Â£50, you will have a watch that is worth the money and should be good value at that price point. Pay any more and it's will not be good value and indeed overpriced for what it is.

So to sum up, reasonable quality watches for the money, as long the price is right.

Mike


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I have the Astroavia R2 (Miyota quartz mov't) and have found it to be reliable and for the money (< 40 quid if memory serves), good value.


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Well just to throw a spanner in the works after I had almost decided what I wanted.... been to a shopping centre today, and just had a casual browse in acouple of jewellers. Now there's a couple of Fossil watches, a couple of Accurist and a Citizen that I've seen that I like within budget!!

What are peoples opinions on these makes, decent quality? As long as they're decent I'm not that bothered, as I tend to buy for what I like the look of rather than the name.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

In response to your most recent query, the only one I've had any experience of is Citizen's eco-drive and in particular a ladies dress watch. Certainly feels and looks ok for the money. In terms of robustness, the one I have played with has been up Everest and a host of other mountains and while has serious wabi (ie it's scratched to death), it continues to tell the time well.

As for Aeromatic and Astroavia, well I'm quite a fan because you get very individual watches, often with mechanical movements at a pretty reasonable rate. I understand the internals are actually made in China. That being said, I've tried the following:

-Aeromatic Tri-phase Regulator: nice solid feeling watch, very nice strap as standard, seems to keep reasonable time (hard to tell without a second hand), the day is slightly misaligned. Does have a quality _feel _about it, however.

-Astroavia S8: quartz, felt a bit too light for my liking, can't fault the build, though. The standard leather strap was incredibly light so felt very cheap; on a Nato it feels much better.

-Aeromatic Berliner: small case but the automatic movement made the watch feel suitably substantial, strap was ok.

-Tauchmeister T0011: looks like a U-boat with the canteen crown; feels suitably chunky, seems to be gaining 1 second an hour, chunky strap, can't find any faults with it but only had it a day.

My favourite is the Tri-phase because of the feel although it is a bit dressy for me so I hardly wear it (which is why it's up for sale elsewhere).


----------

